# Hallo zusammen



## George (15. März 2007)

Möchte mich auch kurz vorstellen.
Ich bin auf der Suche nach Anregungen für meinen neuen Teich auf Eure Seite gestoßen. Da mein alter Teich meiner Meinung nach etwas klein geworden ist muss was neues her. Ich habe schon sehr interessante Hinweise entdeckt. Mein neuer soll direkt an meine Terrasse anschließen und von der Seite wo jetzt mein alter Teich liegt habe ich vor einen Bachlauf in den neuen Teich zu führen.
Ich habe mal ein Paar Bilder an gehangen.  
Würde mich über Anregungen von Euch freuen.

Grüße Georg


----------



## Annett (15. März 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

Hallo Georg,

na da sag ich doch erstmal: Herzlich Willkommen im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum! 

Sieht ja schon weit fortgeschritten aus.  
Da es an einigen Stellen platzmäßig recht knapp zu sein scheint, würde ich mir jetzt schon Gedanken machen, wie die Randgestaltung und Kapillarsperre später mal aussehen soll. 
Hast Du Dir schon überlegt: Filter ja/nein, Schwerkraft oder gepumpt? Was schätzt Du, wieviel Liter da am Ende reinpassen?
Soll es bei Goldfischen bleiben?

Gute Anregungen zur Gestaltung findest Du teilweise in den Useralben oder auch in den elend langen Threads "Wie sieht es bei Euch am Teich aus?".


----------



## George (15. März 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

Hallo Annett,
danke für die nette Begrüßung. Sicher habe ich mir auch schon über die Randgestaltung und Kapillarsperre Gedanken gemacht. An den beiden Seiten, wo wenig Platz ist wollte ich eine Abgrenzung mit Platten bzw. Rasenkantsteinen machen. An den anderen Seiten weiß ich noch nicht so genau, da mache ich mir noch meine Gedanken. 
Der Teich wird nachher 10 - 12 m³ Wasser haben.
Filtern wollte ich mit einer Pumpe und dieses Wasser für den Bachlauf nutzen. Über die Filterart (evtl. Selbstbau) lese ich gerade kräftig hier im Forum.

Georg


----------



## George (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

Hallo,
ich will Euch nur kurz über den weiteren Baufortschritt des Teiches informieren.

Der Teich ist im Groben fertig und wartet jetzt noch auf die Randsteine. Die Pflanzen habe ich zum grössten Teil aus meinem alten Teich übernommen. 
Jetzt bin ich gerade dabei den Bachlauf zu erstellen. Über den weiteren Verlauf werde ich berichten. 
Habe mal ein paar Bilder an gehangen. 

Bis dann 
Georg


----------



## Silke (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

Hallo Georg,
na, da bist du ja richtig fleissig gewesen. 
Und dein Bachlauf wird sicher auch ganz toll.

Ich nehme an, dass du die sichtbare Folie am Rand noch versteckst, oder?


----------



## George (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

Hallo Silke,
sicher wird die sichtbare Folie versteckt. 
Ich habe vor die Einfassung zum Teil mit Kies und mit Bruchplatten zu machen.
Aber alles braucht seine Zeit, Teichbau soll ja auch etwas zur Entspannung sein    . 
Ich habe vor bis Anfang Mai fertig zu werden.

Georg


----------



## Dr.J (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

Hallo Georg,

hast du die Folie am Rand eingegraben? Ich kann keine Kapillarsperre erkennen. Wenn du vor hast die Folie mit Ufermatten oder ähnlichem zu kaschieren, dann bekommst du ein Problem, da die Matte dir das Wasser aus dem Teich saugen wird.


----------



## pati.S (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

Hallo erst mal
ich hätte mal n paar allgemeine Fragen zum Thema koi-bzw.koiteich


----------



## Dr.J (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

Hallo Patrick,

bitte eigenen Thread aufmachen, sonst geht das hier unter.


----------



## George (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

Der Teichbau hat weitere Fortschritte gemacht. Ich habe mal ein paar Bilder angehangen.

Viele Grüße 
Georg


----------



## George (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

Ich habe die letzten vorerst letzten schönen Tage genutzt und weiter am Teich und Umgebung gebastelt. Bilder habe ich wieder angehangen. 
Jetzt soll ja der große Regen kommen, dann wird hoffentlich auch der Rasen wieder wachsen.

Viele Grüße

Georg


----------



## George (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

Langsam nimmt der Teich und das Umfeld Farbe an. Die Seerose beginnt zu blühen und der Rasen erholt sich auch. 
Aber seht selbst, habe wieder zwei Bilder an gehangen. 

Viele Grüße
Georg


----------



## Juleli (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

Hallo Georg,

ich muss wirklich mal ein Lob loswerden. Das sieht ja richtig toll aus! Gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut, was du da gemacht hast.

Gruß Juleli


----------

